
Kops now supports K8s 1.12 - based2
https://github.com/kubernetes/kops/releases/tag/1.12.0
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/bpc7ms/kops_now_sup...](https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/bpc7ms/kops_now_supports_k8s_112/)

